# using seachem trace when out of ferts?



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I had 4 250ml of seachem "trace" that was intended to use for fish- won it in an auction lot anyhow 

however I noticed the stuff in it has common stuff in most of the ferts? 

okay to use for now? or is it worthless? as I'm out of excel and wanted to wait it out until excel comes back on special? 


wanted to do some nano setups and didn't realize I was that super low on excel- I order them in 2 liters at a time. this time around I think i'm gonna do the gal.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Calcium 2.64 %
Magnesium: 0.792%
Iodine 0.100%
Potassium: 0.100%
Copper: 0.0032%
Iron: 0.0007%
Zinc: 0.0007%
Manganese: 0.0002%
Fluorine: 0.0001%
Selenium: 0.000006%

5mL for every 80 L (20 g) so I'm guessing thats what is in a 5mL


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Seachem trace is basically offering to pay more to get less. Compare it to comprehensive and other trace: http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/Podio_Fertilizer_Comparison_Chart.html

Excel is just glutaraldehyde; no minerals, just a carbon source for the plants that also happens to kill some kinds of algae.

If you're going to go with a brand name, consider Flourish Comprehensive. It's easy to get, doesn't do too bad a job. I supplement CSM+B with it under some conditions.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I have 4 bottles laying around that I got part of an auction lot so they were basically "free" 

so its okay to just use em for now until I figure out what I could use for ferts?


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

and worry about the alage later


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Micros/trace are a substitute for macros in the same way baking powder could be used to substitute flour or oil to replace gasoline. All nutrients are required for a balanced tank. If you want a way to use that bottle of trace, I'd say you need some chelated iron and an NPK related compounds. This is a good excuse for you to grab a cheap scale and get into DIY ferts.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea for myself to try- however where the heck do I start as theres so many links in this site talking about ferts


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

If you're headed in the direction of ferts, I'd Start here: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2819-EI-light-for-those-less-techy-folks

Basic EI is a great place to start, and there's plenty of people on the site willing to help. I frequent TBR myself.

Now for your trace issue, I'd dose that trace at 1.25ml/10L of column, 3x a week. From there, you'll want to help it along with some flourish iron at around .05ml/10L. If you opt for cheaper chelated iron, you can mix up a solution of 10g/L 10% Fe EDTA from aquariumfertilizer.com and dose at .5ml/L for the same level of iron. You'll want to use an old hydrogen peroxide bottle (no UV light can get in that way) and use either some HCL (muriatic acid, find it at home depot) or I believe flourish excel can do the job if you don't plan on having the solution around more than a few months before mixing a new batch. Excel is probably something you already have, and 10-20ml in a 1L solution should do the job.

Once the trace runs out, just order some CSM+B and do the same mix as with the iron, but dose around 1ml/2L.

If you want to know a bit more about how I came to these numbers, ask away.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> If you're headed in the direction of ferts, I'd Start here: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2819-EI-light-for-those-less-techy-folks
> 
> Basic EI is a great place to start, and there's plenty of people on the site willing to help. I frequent TBR myself.
> 
> ...


been reading barr wow, got tons to still read why didn't i know about this one before!?!?! wow.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

MotionInsilver said:


> Calcium 2.64 %
> Magnesium: 0.792%
> Iodine 0.100%
> Potassium: 0.100%
> ...


You have Seachem's saltwater product called "Marine Trace." :lol:
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/MarineTrace.html

Those percentages are what is in the whole bottle.

Marine Trace contains more of Ca and Mg than anything else. These will increase GH.

Items marked * are the trace elements that we call traces.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Left C said:


> You have Seachem's saltwater product called "Marine Trace." :lol:
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/MarineTrace.html
> 
> Those percentages are what is in the whole bottle.
> ...


its clearly marked Fresh Trace

Trace Elements for Freshwater Fish

I think they D/C this product though hence of me getting it in an auction lot for free

wouldn't use this since you pointed it out raise GH so won't use this in any tanks with fish in it


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

MotionInsilver said:


> its clearly marked Fresh Trace
> 
> Trace Elements for Freshwater Fish
> 
> ...


It has such a tiny amount of GH increasing products. They main two, Ca and Mg, are really quite low. I'd use it if it was me.

Calcium 2.46%
Magnesium 0.792%
Isn't enough to hurt IMO.


----------

